# I screwed myself over - Please Help me



## Geek (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL, Yep the power of negotiation is powerful. #1 rule in negotiation is that make the other one feel like they have won, but really you have won.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 7, 2006)

i think if you ask them for the 35 they will tell you no since you already agreed to the 33.. and i think it will make you look bad imo :icon_love


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep, I agree with Jennifer.


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with Jennifer and Eva


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 7, 2006)

Ehhhh..I am not to sure that I would go back in and ask for the increase when you picked the other. Maybe, after you have been a little bit.


----------



## Becka (Feb 7, 2006)

i wouldn't address the salary issue any more w/ them, but I'd ask for $35K at the one year mark.


----------



## redrocks (Feb 7, 2006)

Well not knowing how the situation came down, I think you are lucky with the 33. It's right in the middle of their range.

I don't think you should go in asking for more now. In 6 months if you think you have done more work than you have been asked and have done it well, then you can ask.


----------



## Min (Feb 7, 2006)

That sucks but I agree it may not be a good idea to ask for a raise just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . When I have gone for jobs I would never know what to ask for either I was always afraid I was asking to much &amp; they wouldnt hire me.


----------



## bunni (Feb 7, 2006)

hi! depends on what your qualifications are, and your degrees, if you have a higher degree your employer is supposed to meet the minimum salary requirements. So i'd look up whats the salary range.

Also, since you already asked for that much, i wouldn't recommend to ask again, since it shows about your character (to them, even though you may not be as they think).

If you wait a little bit, show them you are a good worker and perhaps you will get a bonus or a raise at the end of the year. HTH


----------



## Leony (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with Cindy, I hope you can calm down now lol.

Be patient and wait for the right time to ask about the salary again.

I'll move this to advice forum.


----------



## Pauline (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi hollywood, Try not be so disheartned....and like Tony said...you basically won.You may not have got the job and hey you can always put in for a raise at some other date/time.

Just becuase the woman did not flinch at your suggested salary, doesn't mean anything.Maybe other's did ask for the full 35, but you won because you got the job and they didn't.

Congratulate yourself on getting the job and don't beat yourself up and keep thinking about the other 2,000. Be happy you got the job,and work on getting that pay rise! Good Luck:clap :icon_chee


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with Redrocks. But don't worry - I'm sure they will agree to an increase once they see how good you are after a year.

But speaking from experience, next time you change jobs, I always find that its better to give a figure too high (for salary) than too low. You can ALWAYS negotiate down at the interview but you really can't negotiate up on an interview once you have already agree to a figure.

good luck!:icon_bigg


----------



## pieced (Feb 7, 2006)

33 is really good, so wait a while like a few months and tell that you've earned 35 by hard work, and they are bound to understand...


----------



## Sofia (Feb 7, 2006)

_"But speaking from experience, next time you change jobs, I always find that its better to give a figure too high (for salary) than too low. You can ALWAYS negotiate down at the interview but you really can't negotiate up on an interview once you have already agree to a figure."_

I couldn't agree more.

Good luck with your new job.


----------



## Becka (Feb 7, 2006)

i TOTALLY agree w/ this, in my field it has always worked well for me.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Feb 7, 2006)

I didn't get to read everyone's responses cause i'm soooooo lazy but no i don't think you did a mistake at all. I think i would've done the same really, its not that bad. 33 is still a good number and 35 is only 2,000.00 more. Just make sure to give that job your all and in no time i am sure THEY will give you a raise.


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 7, 2006)

i never understand anything =P

they asked you how much you wanted to have?!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 8, 2006)

I think that it wasn't that bad asking for 33 grand, because later you can ask for a raise, like everyone else said don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree. You can always negotiate down, but not up!! When I started my current position I was so deseperate for a job (not to say that you were) that I agreed with what they said, when in fact I could have negotiated and I should have laughed in their face. However, 33k is a good salary (imho). You certainely have the ability to show them your worth and get that extra 2k per year.


----------



## Shera (Feb 10, 2006)

No, I donâ€™t think you messed yourself up, but you can always negotiate at the highest rate. I might have said something like, â€œI believe I can really contribute something to this job and would like the opportunity to try, so of course Iâ€™d like the 35kâ€. All they can say is no, and then the negotiating begins. No one is going to duck you for believing you have a lot to offer and therefore expect the highest rate. If you really have a lot of nerve (I do) you might say next time you go in, â€œIâ€™ve been thinkingâ€¦ what would I have to do to get the 35k?â€ There they have to think. Itâ€™s all part of the game. I usually go find a website and try to find out what the going rate is for that job in your area and take it from there. Depending on the job Iâ€™m changing to, I might ask for $20k more than what I was getting. Who knows, they might do it.


----------



## Killah22 (Feb 11, 2006)

That is great advice.........yes, next time start off with a high figure instead of a low figure.


----------

